# Coleman vs. Mercury Outboard



## SailingV17 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

This is my first time posting if I screw this up don't be too hard on me. I just bought a MacGregor Venture 17. It is my first boat and while it is a project boat I couldnt be more excited. The reason I am posting is I am looking into outboards. Cabelas has a Coleman 2.6 for $699 and West Marine has a Mercury 2.5 for $899. My questions are:

1. Has anyone used a Coleman outboard?

2. Will a 2.5 be big enough to push a 17ft sailboat? (I am sure bigger would be better but I am on a budget and need to cut corners where I can.)

Fair Winds!
Clint


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

I would bet they are both the same motors with different cowlings. Or at least from the same factory in China


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, I have the Mercury version. Won it in a raffle. Runs great.
I also have an old 2 stroke Evinrude from the 70's. That thing screams.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, I have the Mercury version. Won it in a raffle. Runs great.
I also have an old 2 stroke Evinrude from the 70's. That thing screams.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

The Coleman is a Chinese made Parsun motor. Might be just fine, but parts and service could be a real problem.


----------



## ScottyG24 (May 8, 2012)

the Merc is actually a Tohatsu which should fair better in the long run. Basically its Japanese vs Chinese manufacture. That being said Honda is clearly the pinnancle of Asian small outboards so consider Honda as the price difference isnt alot


----------



## SailingV17 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Great information. Any thoughts on HP? Will the 2.X get it out of the harbor?
Best,
C


----------



## Scallywag2 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a Chrysler 6 hp to push my Macgregor Venture Newport 23. The plugs kept fouling. I finally went with an Evinrude (sp) longshaft 9.9 hp sailor model. When you are in a current or steady headwind, you need all the power possible. The high thrust Evinrude did the job. 

Dot and John


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

2 HP will be just fine. I had a 2HP 4 stroke Honda for years. Ran its little heart out, absolutely bullet proof. Maybe you could find one on Craigslist?

Paul T


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

2.x will push it about fast as you can walk at a good clip. If the current's faster than that, you'll be going slower. That said... you'll want to get the sails up anyway. Only problem with the Coleman is parts won't be as readily available.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A 2.5 should be fine for getting in and out of a slip. If you are going to cruise and might need to motor against the wind and current for any distance, a bit more power (like 4 hp) would be worth it. If cost is a major issue, look at used engines. And I would stay with a name brand so you can get parts.


----------



## SailingV17 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. I really appreciate the advice.


----------

